# Day 20



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Well today is day 20 that our chicken eggs have been in. No pips, no movement, no sound. There's 5 in there and we candled a few days ago and everything was fine. Hmm waiting....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! You will have to post pics.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

It's getting closer. Best of luck!


----------



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

Same way on my day 20. Late the next day the first chick hatched. Just try not to move or touch. Waiting is the hard part!


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmm day 21 still nothing and we're having a humidity issue can't get it above 60....should we be worried?


----------



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think so yet. Especially since they can always be late. I had chicks hatching 3-4 days later. As far as the humidity I am not to sure on how it will affect them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You should post pics of the eggs...not as fun as seeing pregnant goats, but still


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha I will post pics soon...there's quite a bit of condensation on the viewing window right now, the hydrometer says 61 but I'm betting it's higher. It looks about to rain in there. I do have a pregnant goat as well o.0....I really hate waiting


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Still no pips. Should I be worried?


----------



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmm it can be either way at this point. Leave it running there have been some cases that it took 25 days to hatch the first. Some even lower the temp a little.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Yea we were pretty much getting ready to give up. It's been a crazy incubation. We had to pull turkey eggs because they kept disappearing from the nest and put them in there Wednesday and the temp for some reason dropped that day too (we know it's risky but better a chance in the incy than being eaten or taken by something in the nest) and my 2 year old bumped the incy like 3 days ago and took a chip out of 1 of the shells. We candled it tonight and saw some movement in the air sac (first movement we've seen). The membrane on the inside of the chip is moving too but it looks super white and dry. Any help? I think their shrink wrapped possibly. I keep meaning to post pics I will definitely get some tomorrow.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

One is currently hatching. The others were pretty sure aren't going to. No internal pips no movement at all. Can 1 chick be on its own in a brooder?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess it'll have to be won't it? Give the others at least another day or 2 and see what happens.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I would try if at all possible to find the little one some friends. I know this is the time of year when chicks are pretty accessible from TSC or feed stores, or maybe some friends have some available to you? I think all things do better when they are not alone. But if you can't find any other chicks, do you have a hen who might take care of it? It's a tough spot but I am sure you will work it out. Adaptability is definitely a skill we all have learned choosing to keep our flocks and herds!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If you can't get more chicks....give it a small stuffed animal and a feather duster hung so that it can go under it. But do try to get more chicks!


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not all the way hatched yet, but 1 other is still alive! I really hope it makes it. Our only other poultry here are turkeys, but the feed store does have chick's in so we will be getting at least 1 more if both of these make it. The second one isn't chirping yet, but it moves. We took out the other 3 today. Upon examination they looked a little weird? Like not quite all the way develped. And 1 smelled so bad we didn't even goal beyond poking a hole. Fingers crossed both of these make it!


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Exhausted baby peeper


----------



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats on your baby chick!! It's so exciting after waiting forever and constantly feeling like everything's off. That happened to us once a hen hatched one chick and then my sister was supposed to get him one friend and she came back with 13!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, congratulations!

One time we even used one of those little easter chicks that you set in your hand and it chirps until we could get more chicks. :lol:


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! So still at just 1. The other one we thought might make it didn't. We opened it and it was completely upside down with feet in the air sac. but we should have turkeys hatching soon (hopefully) so we'll see


----------

